# Bei Word dem "Buchstabenfresser" ausschalten ?



## lazy (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei MS Word die Funktion ausstellen kann, dass beim nachtragen im Text die Lücken nicht weggenomen werden? 

Beispiel vorher:

Das Au*o ist grün.  

Nach dem einfügen vom t:

Das Autoist grün. 

Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass da wieder ein Lücke hinkommt ohne das das i von ist dafür weggenommen wird? 

Achja ich benutze MS Word 2003

MfG lazy


----------



## ForgottenRealm (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi 


Gugg mal unter Extras > Rechtschreibung nach. Da müsste es einige Funktionen geben.


----------



## Robär (13. Dezember 2008)

Einfach EINFG auf der Tastatur drücken und dann ist es weg  (über den Pfeiltasten)


----------



## lazy (13. Dezember 2008)

OK vielen Dank hat geklappt !

grüße lazy


----------



## HeNrY (13. Dezember 2008)

Das kann man auch gut erkennen, dass unten in der Leiste (wo auch das Symbol der Rechtschreibe drin ist) ÜB sichtbar ist.
(Mit einem Klick darauf, kann man das dann auch gleich aus- oder einschalten.)


----------

